# Weekend basic



## peace_lover (8 Oct 2005)

Starting weekend basic training this coming Saturday for Oct 15 and 16, any advice on how to prepare for it, both mentall and physically?


----------



## scottyeH? (8 Oct 2005)

You should of been preparing a long time ago...


----------



## Franko (8 Oct 2005)

Peace_Lover,

Welcome to Army.ca. I sure you already did a search on this topic....so I'll weigh in here with my advice.    

During the course you will be "fed from the fire hose". Pay attention in classes, ask pertinant questions to the DS, and ask for help if you require it.

Above all else.....remember TEAMWORK. 

Get together with the rest of your course candidates and get certain things sorted out. IE: kit layout (your DS will more than likely have a layout done up, you just have to lay it out the same), cleaning of washrooms, bedspaces. Don't procrastinate on chores....get them done quickly and correctly so you can free up some time for yourself and the rest of the course. When it comes to PT...work together and help out the weaker in the crowd.

...and if you have any time to yourself, remember:

Enjoy yourself    ;D

As for preparing yourself mentaly and physically....don't worry. The courses these days are geared to teach, not to screw you around like they used to when I first got in. They'll put some pressure on you, they have to....it's the Army way.   

Physically....well...that's entirely up to you. Don't stop, do your best and show to the DS that you are improving and you'll be fine. Worse comes to worse train in your off time. I've met alot of troops over the years that couldn't run to save their own skin....now they all blow by me. It takes time and alot of perserverence to become a "Gazelle".

Good luck

Regards


----------



## J.F. (8 Oct 2005)

One thing I learned is if you screw up, don't say you're sorry. Just fix it. And yes TEAMOWRK is crucial.  The other troops in your section will become your weekend family. Every time you get a chance, help them out (even if its something that doesnt seem important like stuffing a sleeping bag into the valice).  Last but not least NEVER EVER leave yourt kit bag unlocked, tust me!!!

Good luck!

JF


----------



## DEVES (8 Oct 2005)

Hey peace lover whats up, Are you in Edmonton? I should be starting my weekend BMQ also. PM me if you like.

 Either way have fun and take care.


I wouldn't worry about anything. Should be somewhat of a good time and meet some friends. If you had your PT test and did fine and kept with your routine then you should be good to go, as for mentally well you will just have to sort yourself out on that one.


----------



## peace_lover (9 Oct 2005)

Thank you to all those who replied and added in some great advice.  Kept up with weekly runs around a park track and with them sit ups and push ups. However, hoping that if i fall flat on my face, yet get back up to continue doing them, hope i won't get yelled at too badly.


----------



## Gouki (9 Oct 2005)

You probably will. If you do, just take it in one ear and out the other.


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

Good luck and I'm sure you'll do just fine.  ;D


----------

